# Alan Partridge clip from new show



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 1, 2012)

top stuff 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/video/2012/jun/01/alan-partridge-norfolk-sky?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 1, 2012)

This one... this one's too short


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 1, 2012)

"A Partridge pilgrimage, or partrimage. A pilgrimartridge. A partrimilgrimage"


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Partridge just about more than any other comedy character ever, but Coogan's been a bit of a twat, on one hand lambasting the NOTW for hacking his phone, whilst being more than happy to sell his stuff exclusively to Murdoch on Sky.

Would Bill Oddie do that?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 2, 2012)

stavros said:


> I love Partridge just about more than any other comedy character ever, but Coogan's been a bit of a twat, on one hand lambasting the NOTW for hacking his phone, whilst being more than happy to sell his stuff exclusively to Murdoch on Sky.
> 
> Would Bill Oddie do that?


 
No, but Alan Partridge sure would


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> No, but Alan Partridge sure would


 
Alan: "We take fat people from the inner cities, put them in big nappies, and then get them to throw each other out of a circle that we draw with chalk on the ground."
Tony: "No, no it’s a bad idea."
Alan: "Very cheap to make."
Tony: "No."
Alan: "Do it in a pub car park."
Tony: [Laughing] "No."
Alan: "If you don’t do it, Sky will."


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2012)

stavros said:


> Alan: "We take fat people from the inner cities, put them in big nappies, and then get them to throw each other out of a circle that we draw with chalk on the ground."
> Tony: "No, no it’s a bad idea."
> Alan: "Very cheap to make."
> Tony: "No."
> ...


yeah bastard sky atlantic  is this some kind of murdoch appeasement backhander? Mustve paid a fair sum. I thought the atlantic channel was for US tv?


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm disappointed Coogan's taken the Digger's cash, but not massively surprised. I would raise more eyebrows if Iannucci's going to be working on it too, as he seems to have more scruples. Are he and Baynham in on the deal?


----------



## binka (Jun 4, 2012)

im really not bothered about him making it with sky


----------



## Dandred (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh......Not impressed, never have been by Partridge, not since The Day To Day.


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2012)

I also saw today that the Partridge autobiography, which I haven't read so can't comment on its quality, is published by HarperCollins (proprietor: R. Murdoch).


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2012)

stavros said:


> I also saw today that the Partridge autobiography, which I haven't read so can't comment on its quality, is published by HarperCollins (proprietor: R. Murdoch).


 
torrent the audiobook

It's read by Coogan which adds to it
and no money goes to Murdoch


----------



## binka (Jun 25, 2012)

FLYING AIDS

enjoying this so far but then i love everything partridge. couple of minor quibbles though - when it started partridge said 'oh nine hundred am' or something similar, thats inconsistent with the character - theres no way he wouldnt know that was a tautology. also being in the pool with dry hair was a bit father ted


----------



## binka (Jun 25, 2012)

fucking hell i planned on rewatching a couple of mid morning matters on youtube and it looks like theyve been deleted - probably because they have plans to release it in an edited format on sky. still some pretty shameful shit tbh.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 26, 2012)

binka said:


> FLYING AIDS
> 
> enjoying this so far but then i love everything partridge. couple of minor quibbles though - when it started partridge said 'oh nine hundred am' or something similar, thats inconsistent with the character - theres no way he wouldnt know that was a tautology. also being in the pool with dry hair was a bit father ted


 
"So far"? Is it a series? I thought it was a one-off?


----------



## binka (Jun 26, 2012)

mk12 said:


> "So far"? Is it a series? I thought it was a one-off?


i posted that during the advert break you berk


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ringo (Jun 28, 2012)

Least funny Partridge to date


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2012)

I liked the dramatic re-telling of the parking charges debate.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 29, 2012)

binka said:


> fucking hell i planned on rewatching a couple of mid morning matters on youtube and it looks like theyve been deleted - probably because they have plans to release it in an edited format on sky. still some pretty shameful shit tbh.


 
I've downloaded them all, if you want them PM me & i'll burn copies and post them out to you.....they are brilliant, especially the one with the ex SAS soldier discussing what happened in the Torabora caves, bloody hand to hand combat and how that became confused with the muppets by a small child calling in for a phone competition.


Anyone know where I can watch this new series apart from Sky Atlantic of course!?!?!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a torrent on the usual sites


----------

